# code for Phlebolith excision



## uhlerclarem (Nov 13, 2008)

Hope someone can help me. I am looking for a code for removal of a calcification in the vulva area. We have not done the procedure yet as the doctor is looking for a code so we can quote a cash pay price to the patient. She does have insurance, but this removal of a calcification is more cosmetic than medically necessary. Any ideas?
Thanks
Clare


----------

